# What do(es) your tiel(s) do to drive u nuts?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

There are two things that Sunny does that just DRIVES ME UP THE 
%[email protected]#&*$ wall!!! :wacko:

1. He would deliberately do exactly what I DON'T want him to do. If I am working on something and he comes along and tries to bite/chew/pick up something, and I brush him away and tell him no, he will keep trying and trying to bite/chew/pick up that thing, even if it's the last thing he does in this lifetime, just to show me I can't tell him what not to do. :blink: But that is supposed to be like ALL tiels, right? 

2. He doesn't always like to cuddle...EXCEPT when I'm exercising in my room. Never fails. I usually have to beg him to cuddle with me, but when mommy's exercising, that is when Sunny wants to be kissed and scritched and adored. Ever tried doing bicep curls and dead lifts while cuddling a tiel on your shoulder at the same time? Talk about multi-tasking.  Maybe he gets aroused from seeing me work out?  

I swear I would have kicked him to the curb long ago if he weren't such a pretty boy...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my female, Dally, loves earings sooo bad she cant be put on my shoulder and she doesnt quit. she only wants the earings. i cant play my ds when shes out cuz shes obsessed with it and tries to eat it, the laptop same thing, big battle there.
my boyfriend taught tsuka that jewellry is fun so no he attacks DALLY's leg band! overall depsite him being slightly still untame and dally being handfed, hes much gentler with the jewellry. dally will take a chunk from your ear and not care, so long as she gets your earings. tsuka is tentative and curious.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Well this is perfect timing! I went to sleep at about 1am this morning and was woken at 5 by Bell doing his impression of a smoke alarm. Of course he wouldn't stop until I got out of bed. Grrr. Luckily he's very cute or I would have kicked his bum.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh... And I can sympathise with the earring problem too. Bell's worked out how to turn the round ones around in my ear, unclips it somehow and then flies off with it. I don't know how many I've lost from him doing that. He thinks it's great when I chase him trying to get it back. Poo head.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my dads had to replace his expensive ones... shes not gentle with them! she YANKS even if she has your ear! why do they do this??? lol


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Cade likes to take baths in her water dish just while I'm reading, and so splashes water all over my pages -.-


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oooh, bad bird! that WOULD tick me off royally as im a big reader lol how do you manage???


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wahahahaha....your replies are hilarious. 

I suppose I should be grateful that Sunny doesn't do a smoke alarm imitation at 5am, steal my jewellry (cuz I don't really wear any) or splash water on my books! Okay I feel much better now. 

Tsuka and Dally are adorable!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

This isn't to bad but, when Charlie cleans himself on my shoulder his creast rubs against my neck and drives me crazy as it tickles so bad!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy thinks constantly screaming (flock calling) is cool especially when im trying to concentrate. It drives me mental :wacko::wacko:

Birdie and his constant picking of my clothes/ towls/ fabrics/ bed spead or anything he can get his beak on that has "fluff" on it he will pick at constantly, all day. That drives me insane also!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness! My birds copied the alarm clock, so now exactly at 5:30 in the morning all four of them wake me up on time! They are alarms that you just can't shut up! But, I'm glad for that, it actually gets me out of bed.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

> oooh, bad bird! that WOULD tick me off royally as im a big reader lol how do you manage???


I wait X.x


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, not really to me, but Dino will deliberately land on Sera after flying. A few days ago, he knocked her off my hand when I was returning her to the cage. Poor Sera. Dino was put in the cage in disgrace and Sera got more cage out time and lots of fuss.

She got him back good last night though, she landed on him when he was investigating the bird bath and he fell in hahahahaha. He squawked so angrily and then turned his back on all of us for about 15 minutes hee hee.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I think maybe Sunny doesn't understand what "no" means or that you don't want him to mess with things. He probably sees you handling them and he loves you so he wants to play with them too.

Little Bird used to pluck hairs off of my brother's face. He'd run upstairs, shave, then come back down and Little Bird would somehow find another hair to pluck. Repeat the shaving and plucking thing several times. It was very funny- I could see Little Bird looking cross eyed as he found a hair and went for it  So far Phoenix is fascinated with my husband's goatee and likes to preen it, but he doesn't yank it out- yet!


----------



## mommyuv1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine hates Nap time and squacks at me for about 10 min before she finally follows suit with me and falls asleep. But I love her!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Omg, i thought of another. Charlie loves to chew glasses, he is right now and he climbs onto and in your glass right onto your eye and you can't see! it is so funny!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

but how can you be mad at a face as cute as his lol hes too cute and many birds are just soooo distinct in their bad habits its like they do it on purpose!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

True, I agree they do it to annoy you hehe, they know


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie's the best-behaved bird I have! The only thing he does that I wish he wouldn't is when he's out, he charges straight for Clyde's cage, and wants to get on top of it. Quakers bite toes and we already had an incident some time ago when Bonnie landed on Jade's cage and got her toe bitten (and eventually lost it), and no matter how many times I herd Freddie away and pick him up and put him back on his own cage or at least on the budgies' cage (they aren't aggressive), he makes a run for Clyde's again. Oy. How do you explain to a little yellow birdy that you're doing something for his own safety????


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Siobhan said:


> The only thing he does that I wish he wouldn't is when he's out, he charges straight for Clyde's cage, and wants to get on top of it.


Sunny, too, loves to climb up and stand on top of the cages of his grandpa's finches. Grandpa gets so upset every time he does it and would wave him away saying "you bad boy! You're scaring my birds! You'll scare them so much they won't sing anymore!" But Sunny is just so curious, he always wants to look at the finches and stand on their cages so he can look down on them (and I mean that on both the physical and emotional level if you get the drift  ). Grandpa always says that Sunny doesn't see himself as a bird. He sees himself as a human just like us, an equal, but he sees the finches as "lowly birds".


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My tiel Linny loves to sit with me at my computer desk. I am on the computer most of the day, so he knows this is good bonding time. Except he will not stay on my shoulder. Once he sees my hand moving the mouse...IT IS ON...he runs down my arm and to my hand and starts chasing the mouse. Sometimes he will jump on my hand and start biting the button on top of the mouse, you know the scroll thing on top...this drives me insane...he is so cute, but man, that is so annoying. For the most part, my other 3 tiels are good and do not really annoy me, YET


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Siobhan (I love your name by the way!), maybe you could get a big piece of clear plexiglass or a big piece of clear plastic and set that on top of your Quaker's cage? That way Freddie can waddle around on top to his heart's content without his toes being in danger.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

tielmom said:


> My tiel Linny loves to sit with me at my computer desk. I am on the computer most of the day, so he knows this is good bonding time. Except he will not stay on my shoulder. Once he sees my hand moving the mouse...IT IS ON...he runs down my arm and to my hand and starts chasing the mouse. Sometimes he will jump on my hand and start biting the button on top of the mouse, you know the scroll thing on top...this drives me insane...he is so cute, but man, that is so annoying. For the most part, my other 3 tiels are good and do not really annoy me, YET


That is what Mango does. Drives me nuts. She also just walks up and down my arm. I think she knows that drives me bonkers. Cinnamon is like a persistant, naughty child. Anything she is not allowed to do, she does. And she has this really annoying squark. Not like the other tiels. And she soes this right in my ear. Alby does a constant impression of a microwave beep. He seriously needs to change his repetoire. I do try to teach him other whistles. Shadow is not socialising very much at the moment and is too quiet to be annoying. But they are all individuals and are all adorable. My tiels are like my children. I could kill 'em a lot of the time. But I love them so much.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, Sunny loves to walk on the keyboard when I'm at the computer so that my text skips all over the place and unwanted letters get inserted everywhere!!! :wacko: Either that, or if he's having his mashed spinach and boiled egg, then he will rub his beak between the keys like there is no tomorrow, so that bits of spinach and egg get flung all over the keyboard. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

With me it's his crying out to me when I know i'm coming back to the room even if he know's it may be for a while. 

But, I ignore it though even though it drives me nutts. 

With ziva it's her flying behind the tv stand when I hold her.

Pumkin also copies the fire alarm to act as if he's an alarm clock.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL Albypepper...that is so funny, My Linny ALSO has this ear piercing chirp he does when he is on my shoulder...If my chihuahua barks...HE will go beserk...they start and it seems like they will never shut up...he barks/CHIRP, he barks/CHIRP...and so on...sometimes I have to yell at my dog to stop, because it is so LOUD!!!
As for the up and down the arm thing that your Mango does...yes I have that same problem with my Lenny...He is getting where if I am sitting he will not stay on my shoulder...he is up and down constantly ... they are set in their ways, aren't they?


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness, reading all of these makes me feel better about all the things Noki does, lol. I think the most annoying one is when she gets tangled up in my bangs and hangs in front of my eyes. She loves to crawl on my face whenever she gets the chance. Every time I lay down she hops onto my cheek and tries to "groom" my eyelashes. 
Reading all of your stories makes me want to get another bird! What am I thinking?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

kab0116 said:


> Reading all of your stories makes me want to get another bird! What am I thinking?


Ha ha ha, maybe you have that personality disorder where you want to inflict pain on yourself?? Just kidding, just kidding.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ASh goes after me half the time, when putting him back in the cage.
Any Suggsestions?
Thaks,
Jerry in lovely philly, pa.


----------



## Tobermaury (Sep 7, 2010)

Vero likes to "do my job for me". I'm an AW in the Navy and I work with planes. She watches me play with my plane toys. When I use them to practice control around the house, she flies with them and tries to divebomb them. I say "stop!" because I don't want her to clip a wing or break a toe, but all she does is screech at the top of her lungs, bring the plane to the floor, and chew it apart. 
...Thanks Vero... Thanks... :>.>:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Tobermaury said:


> Vero likes to "do my job for me". I'm an AW in the Navy and I work with planes. She watches me play with my plane toys. When I use them to practice control around the house, she flies with them and tries to divebomb them. I say "stop!" because I don't want her to clip a wing or break a toe, but all she does is screech at the top of her lungs, bring the plane to the floor, and chew it apart.
> ...Thanks Vero... Thanks... :>.>:


Ha ha ha...I can sort of relate because my hobby is cardmaking. I wish someone had warned be before that papercraft and tiels don't mix.. Ever tried to make a card AND keep a tiel away from your whole array of pretty, glittery embellishments (that are like pure diamonds to birds of course) AT THE SAME TIME????? :wacko: I swear, one of these days I will just pluck off all of Sunny's feathers in a fit of rage and glue them all onto a card.


----------

